# Our Cabbage and Noodles



## CatPat (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a very good dish of DA. I had to input through the online translater to put it to English but I still did the edit.

1 pound cabbage, shredded
 1 teaspoon salt
 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
 1 onion, chopped
 salt and ground black pepper to taste
 1/4 pound wide egg noodles
 1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds, or to taste 
 Pinches of cayenne pepper, sage, rosemary, to taste
 Dash of garlic powder
 1 large tomato, chopped

Place shredded cabbage in a bowl; sprinkle with salt and toss to combine. Allow cabbage to stand for 30 minutes; squeeze cabbage dry and discard juice.
Heat vegetable oil in a skillet over medium heat. Cook and stir cabbage and onion until cabbage is lightly browned, 10 to 15 minutes. Season to taste with salt and black pepper and other spices and herbs listed.
Fill a large pot with lightly salted water and bring to a rolling boil. Stir in egg noodles and return to a boil. Cook noodles uncovered, stirring occasionally, until tender but still slightly firm, about 5 minutes. Drain well.
Lightly mix egg noodles into the cabbage mixture; season with more spices if desired and add tomato at the end.

~Cat


----------



## mysterychef (Aug 29, 2013)

This recipe sounds excellent.  Egg Noodles and cabbage are Two foods I enjoy.  Welcome and will look forward to some more interesting recipes from your home country.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

So simple, yet sounds so tasty. Great recipe Cat.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 29, 2013)

What / Where is DA?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 29, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> What / Where is DA?



Short for Dear Aunt.

This sounds really good, Cat!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Cat! I love cabbage and am always on the prowl for new ways to present it.


----------



## CatPat (Aug 29, 2013)

It is quite good. I hope you will like it. It may the best of ideas to ingest the Beano before eating, however. DA becomes gassy after the meal.
~Cat


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 30, 2013)

Ha ha thank you Dawg I thought it was an American state as I never know what abbreviations stand for !


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Ha ha thank you Dawg I thought it was an American state as I never know what abbreviations stand for !


You don't have the abbreviations of all 50 states memorized? And 10 Canadian provinces and 3 territories? And just to make it more confusing, CA could mean California or Canada.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> You don't have the abbreviations of all 50 states memorized? And 10 Canadian provinces and 3 territories? And just to make it more confusing, CA could mean California or Canada.



I always thought Canada was ca. Don't ask me why.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> I always thought Canada was ca. Don't ask me why.


Probably because that's how it is written as a top level domain. E.g., amazon.ca


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> I always thought Canada was ca. Don't ask me why.



It is.  www. something. ca is what's always what I see from my Canadian cousins.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It is.  www. something. ca is what's always what I see from my Canadian cousins.


GMTA


----------



## CatPat (Aug 30, 2013)

What about the countries? RU is Russia. RO is Romania. 
Unless you are with DA when RO means Really Odorous after eating the cabbage and noodle dish.
I just made that up! I do love the English language!
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2013)

CatPat said:


> What about the countries? RU is Russia. RO is Romania.
> Unless you are with DA when RO means Really Odorous after eating the cabbage and noodle dish.
> I just made that up! I do love the English language!
> ~Cat



ROFL!  Cat, do not show this post to DA!


----------



## CatPat (Aug 31, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> ROFL!  Cat, do not show this post to DA!



Sometimes it is a good thing that DA can not see! 
~Cat


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 31, 2013)

Which country are you from Cat ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Which country are you from Cat ?



She's from Romania.


----------



## Addie (Aug 31, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Which country are you from Cat ?



She is from Romania GQ.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Cat. It sure brings back some childhood memories. My Grandmother had a similar recipe but added Thüringer sausage and served it with sour cream.


----------



## CatPat (Aug 31, 2013)

I hope you try our recipe!
~Cat


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 1, 2013)

Where do you learn English ? I note your spelling is American .


----------



## CatPat (Sep 1, 2013)

I learned from my parents and in school some English. My DA was a teacher and so is my mother. I learned the American spelling from DA. I loathe to write poorly spelled words. I have only been actively speaking English for three years to prepare for the journey here. I do not have the grammar properly yet but that is another thing DA is assisting to me.

If any of you see the mistakes I am making, you may correct me. I am still learning.
~Cat


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 2, 2013)

Your English is very good I can understand you very well .


----------



## CatPat (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much! DA is the greatest of the teachers.

~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 6, 2013)

CatPat said:


> This is a very good dish of DA. I had to input through the online translater to put it to English but I still did the edit.
> 
> 1 pound cabbage, shredded
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ...




Our recipe is Slovak and does not have the caraway seeds or tomato.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 6, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Our recipe is Slovak and does not have the caraway seeds or tomato.



That is good, also! Sometimes we do not add them.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 7, 2013)

This danged thread keeps popping up in the right-hand column as active and I ended up making Polish cabbage and noodles tonight.  The shepherd can wait for his pie. 

My recipe uses three ingredients, plus water.  I boil wide, flat noodles, then drain.  After shredding the cabbage I steam it lightly, just until it no longer looks raw.  Drain that too.  Then melt a little butter or stick margarine into two pans (I use one large frypan and the pot I used for steaming the cabbage and boiling noodles) and fry each in their own pan until they are a bit brown and the noodles are a little crisp on some edges.  Then "marry" the two into the pan, fry up just a bit more to blend the flavors, and eat.  Add salt and pepper if you like.

From taking the ingredients out to stuffing our faces is a half hour or less.  Near-instant gratification!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 7, 2013)

That is very good!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 8, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> This danged thread keeps popping up in the right-hand column as active and I ended up making Polish cabbage and noodles tonight.  The shepherd can wait for his pie.
> 
> My recipe uses three ingredients, plus water.  I boil wide, flat noodles, then drain.  After shredding the cabbage I steam it lightly, just until it no longer looks raw.  Drain that too.  Then melt a little butter or stick margarine into two pans (I use one large frypan and the pot I used for steaming the cabbage and boiling noodles) and fry each in their own pan until they are a bit brown and the noodles are a little crisp on some edges.  Then "marry" the two into the pan, fry up just a bit more to blend the flavors, and eat.  Add salt and pepper if you like.
> 
> From taking the ingredients out to stuffing our faces is a half hour or less.  Near-instant gratification!



Reading about a recipe can really make you crave it!  Your recipe is like mine.  Many people in my area use haluski noodles which are not very wide but very thick.  My step daughter sometimes uses something she calls dumplings. I'm not sure what they are.  And she also cooks brussel sprouts and adds them to it, and I have done that occasionally, but I cook my brussel sprouts until they fall apart instead of putting them in whole.  I cook my cabbage and noodles until they are brown and a little crispy like you do, but my step-daughter does not.  Her noodles are still white and her cabbage is still green.  I like our way better.  

When I make stuffed cabbage rolls I always make cabbage and noodles with the leftover cabbage.  The only part that is thrown away is the core.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 8, 2013)

I love Haluski. I add sausage to mine and have had it with bacon. I also add sour cream at the end. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/rochs-haluski-84077.html


----------



## CatPat (Sep 9, 2013)

That is nice!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

You all are making me so hungry.  I grew up with a Czech dad.  Noodles, cabbage and pork were plentiful.  My hubby hates vegetables and cabbage in particular.  I really miss cabbage!  I break down and cook it once in a while despite his protests that it smells up the house! Oh, I do miss cabbage...


----------



## Katie H (Sep 20, 2013)

Yummy!

I just read through this thread and love it.  I, too, like cabbage...any way it can be prepared.

Cat's recipe is very similar to one I've made for years that is called Carpathian Cabbage, except that browned ground beef is added to the mix.  Doesn't matter.  Cabbage is a good thing.  Part of my family background is Slovenian, so cabbage is often part of the menu.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 21, 2013)

Online, I found many solutions for eliminating the smell of cabbage cooking.  Here are a few of them.

Place a bowl with 1 inch of white vinegar on the counter and it will absorb the smell of the cabbage cooking.

Add 1 tsp of white vinegar to the pot when you are cooking cabbage.

Add 1 TBS lemon juice to the pot when you are cooking cabbage.

As with everything you read online, the only way to see if it works is to try it.  My family loves cabbage so much that the smell of cabbage cooking means they are going to have a delicious dinner.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 21, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Online, I found many solutions for eliminating the smell of cabbage cooking.  Here are a few of them.
> 
> Place a bowl with 1 inch of white vinegar on the counter and it will absorb the smell of the cabbage cooking.
> 
> ...


Does that also get rid of that taste that is like the smell? I know vinegar gets rid of that taste and smell when I make Danish red cabbage.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh, but cabbage smells so good, makes my mouth water! My hubby is simply anti- veggie, so he can just suffer when I cook cabbage once or twice per year!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 21, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> Oh, but cabbage smells so good, makes my mouth water! My hubby is simply anti- veggie, so he can just suffer when I cook cabbage once or twice per year!



You have got to be kidding. Cooking cabbage produces a truly foul smell.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 21, 2013)

To each their own.  Although I must agree that it smells sulfurish when overcooked.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 21, 2013)

Katie H said:


> Yummy!
> 
> I just read through this thread and love it.  I, too, like cabbage...any way it can be prepared.
> 
> Cat's recipe is very similar to one I've made for years that is called Carpathian Cabbage, except that browned ground beef is added to the mix.  Doesn't matter.  Cabbage is a good thing.  Part of my family background is Slovenian, so cabbage is often part of the menu.



That sounds very good! 

Thank you all for these discussions of the recipe! All of you are so kind to me.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 21, 2013)

CatPat said:


> What about the countries? RU is Russia. RO is Romania.
> Unless you are with DA when RO means Really Odorous after eating the cabbage and noodle dish.
> I just made that up! I do love the English language!
> ~Cat


 
Cat, you are a very funny and refreshing recruit to DC!  (Not Washington!!)  LOL  

I love the English language too and you do it great justice.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 21, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> Cat, you are a very funny and refreshing recruit to DC!  (Not Washington!!)  LOL
> 
> I love the English language too and you do it great justice.



Thank you! I do try to speak well. I am very happy that you knew I was being funny! However, she does become gassy with this. I pretend not to notice of this, but when the hairs in your nose start to burn, it is time for a nice walk outdoors.

Azia ingests the Beano also, in case there may be those leftovers. I say it is better to use the Beano than to repaint whole rooms.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you! I do try to speak well. I am very happy that you knew I was being funny! However, she does become gassy with this. I pretend not to notice of this, but when the hairs in your nose start to burn, it is time for a nice walk outdoors.
> 
> Azia ingests the Beano also, in case there may be those leftovers. I say it is better to use the Beano than to repaint whole rooms.
> 
> ...



Cat, you crack me up!


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 21, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Thank you! I do try to speak well. I am very happy that you knew I was being funny! However, she does become gassy with this. I pretend not to notice of this, but when the hairs in your nose start to burn, it is time for a nice walk outdoors.
> 
> Azia ingests the Beano also, in case there may be those leftovers. I say it is better to use the Beano than to repaint whole rooms.
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome!   Now could you please tell me what "Beano" is to you?  Because to me, in Britain, it is the name of a comic!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> You are welcome!   Now could you please tell me what "Beano" is to you?  Because to me, in Britain, it is the name of a comic!



It's a pill you take before you eat something that's potentially gassy...like beans or cabbage.


----------



## KatyCooks (Sep 21, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It's a pill you take before you eat something that's potentially gassy...like beans or cabbage.


 
Thank you DL!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 21, 2013)

Beano is a pill to be given to people and dogs when it is not convenient to repaint rooms when the gassy disposition is prevalent.

I have run away from both DA and Azia to the outside. I do truly love them both, but breathing cleanly is often preferred. 

I become gassy sometimes also. We shall not go to there. Ha!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2013)

I see you girls have been farting around...


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Does that also get rid of that taste that is like the smell? I know vinegar gets rid of that taste and smell when I make Danish red cabbage.




I don't know, Tax Lady, because I have never tried it.  I love both the taste and smell of cabbage.  I was just trying to help another poster.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 22, 2013)

We open the many windows for the cabbage and noodles and for the somewhat unwelcome gassy disturbances from it.

I have tried many air fresheners for this. The last one shriveled up and died.

Perhaps the Fire Department has another idea.

Farting around is fun also, as long as one does not inflict major damage. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------

